# Ford 8N Hydraulics



## Jason (Oct 28, 2004)

I think I have a seal problem but don't know where to start.

On a cold start-up, the hydraulics work well in lifting my implements, however by the end of my 2-3 hours working with the tractor the hydraulics will not lift the implement up. I have no troublshooting manuals to look for clues in, any suggestions?

Thanks, Jason


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like the lift piston. I have never fixed one, but I am sure someone here has. If noone comes on with any info, I will see what I can find.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

This is a post from a well respected Ford mechanic.

You should first take off the right hand inspection plate under the seat on the side of the lift housing.With an implement on the lift start the engine and with the lift in the up position look inside and see if their is oil leaking from the end of the lift ram cylinder.If their is only a slight drip this is normal.If their is a fairly steady stream this may be the trouble.If the oil is coming from somewhere else try to pin point its orign. If you find no appreciable leaks on top in your view then you may have a pressure relief valve leaking. It is located just under the pto shaft on the vertical back of the pump.Sorta shaped like a spark plug and an 11/16" box end wrench fits it. You can check it for leakage by first finding it with the engine off and then with the pump running and with a load and hot put your finger over the end of the relief valve and if it is leaking enough to be a problem you will be able to feel the oil push your finger off the end of the valve slightly.You can check it by washing it up and then soaping it real good with some dishwashing detergent and water and apply air to the end that goes into the pump. If it is leaking you should replace it with a new one. The part # used to be 8N638. Hope this will give you some starting places. Zane in Al.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for helping PS. Figure someone with more expearance then me would jump in. Good thing about these tractors, is that pretty much everything is fixable by almost anyone, and eaven in a feild somewere.

And Jason, If you dont already have it, pict up the IT manual on it. You will ue it over and over and over...... Its a real good manual, and will help you a lot.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

What hydro fluid are you using?? 90 weight might be better in your area..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi Ken, welcome to Tractor Forum!!

Now I am kinda new to the N world, but I had always thought you should not use normal 90w gear lube in them. Is this 90 weight diferent, or is my info just wrong about the special fluid?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

90 MINERAL Oil is recommended..It is hard to find, and some say that GL1 fluid is the same..Some Wallyworlds carry it..90 weight Mineral oil is thicker that 134 which thins out when hot..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Ken. I have not seen it around, but I guess in my part of the world, the 134 is probably OK.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well been doing a bit of searching, and seems that the 90 weight gl1 would be a much better choice. Thanks for the tip Ken.


Doing mine this weekend, maybe I will try the 90 and see how it works in mine.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

When you drain yours, remember to remove the smaller plug of the three plugs first..That way you will not get 5 gallons pouring out at once!!

When filling,some owners remove the right inspection plate and fill only until the fluid flows out of the bottom hole..This takes about 4 3/4 gallons.. Any more than that will allow fluid to pass thru the wheel seals and gunk up the brake shoes!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Ken. I figured the small plug thing out, and have used that to drain down some of the water in the fluid before.[I HAVE to replace that shift boot!!] Plus the fact that I dont have a 5 gal drain pan, I have to do it pan by pan. Good thing I am quick with a drain plug.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Just heard that Tractor Supply Chain is no carring 90wt Mineral Oil for Ford Tractors.


----------



## savage (Nov 9, 2004)

*hyd oil*

a few dealer around this area where rec. mp hyd oil
for n tractors. you push the clutch in and the equip.
would be on the ground before you could turn your
head.about 1/2 of hyd complaints i look at have wrong
fliuld
bill

The opinions, comments, and advice offered by me here are mine alone. 
As such, they carry as much weight as a feather in a snow storm.:homereat:


----------

